# Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017



## Alf Stone (12. April 2017)

*Reisebericht Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*

Nach ziemlich langer Zeit möchte ich gerne mal wieder einen kleinen Reisebericht vom letzten Urlaub hier hinterlassen.
Geplant wurde im September 2016. Es sollte ein Familienurlaub werden und zwar im Warmen, da der letzte Norwegentrip im Juni des gleichen Jahres bei Madame mal wieder einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen hatte und im Spruch gipfelte: „Nochmal zwei Wochen so viel Regen und Kälte und Du kannst demnächst alleine fahren“.
Ich wollte jetzt auch nicht unhöflich sein und sagen: „Super Idee Schatz, dann nörgelt wenigstens nicht ständig jemand rum“ und darum schauten wir also gemeinsam nach einem Ziel, welches auch die werte Gattin als lohnenswert erachtete.
Da Norwegen schon ein ziemlich beachtliches, in meinen Augen natürlich absolut gerechtfertigtes Budget, verschlungen hatte, war die Schwierigkeit nun, den Geldbeutel zu schonen und trotzdem was Schönes zu finden, wo zuerst alle Wünsche von Madame erfüllt wurden und zweitens natürlich auch für mich und meinen Sohn die Möglichkeit bestand mal die Rute ins Wasser auszuwerfen.
Um es abzukürzen, die Wahl fiel auf Mauritius, das wir mittlerweile nach einem ersten Kennenlernen in 2010 ins Herz geschlossen haben und wo es uns auch bei späteren Trips jedesmal aufs Neue gefiel. Es ist immer warm, das Meer liegt vor der Haustür, die Menschen sind aufgeschlossen und sehr freundlich und die Insel bietet ausserdem viele Dinge zum Anschauen. Und nicht ganz unwichtig, eine Airline hatte gerade Sonderpreise und auch der Hotelkontakt war wieder gerne bereit ein Angebot zu machen.
So hatten wir alles beisammen und alle fieberten dem 30.Januar entgegen, an dem es losgehen sollte. Die eine dachte dabei an die wärmende Sonne, die beiden anderen an Meer und Fische.
An der Stelle muss ich jetzt noch einmal kurz zum ersten Trip auf die Insel in 2010 zurückkehren. Kurz vor diesem Trip hatte ich hier im Board nach Tipps, Tricks und Erfahrungswerten beim Fischen in Mauritius gefragt und neben einigen Anderen meldete sich damals auch Volker und meinte, wenn ich mal richtig Fischen möchte vor Ort, sollte ich doch mit seiner Yacht „Le Dodo“ und seinem Team mitfahren.
Wir nutzten dann selbstverständlich dieses tolle Angebot und behielten die damalige Ausfahrt als großartiges Erlebnis in Erinnerung. Volker selber lernten wir jedoch nie persönlich kennen, ausser am Telefon.
In diesem Jahr konnten wir das dann jedoch ändern, denn eine kurze Nachricht an Volker erbrachte die Information, dass er diesmal zur gleichen Zeit vor Ort war und unsere Urlaube sich um einige Tage überschnitten. Natürlich gab es dann auch schnell erste Fangbilder aus Mauritius, während wir noch unserem Abflug entgegenfieberten. 
Es lag also auf der Hand das wir uns persönlich kennenlernten und auch eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt absprachen und ich die weitere Möglichkeit nutzen wollte, einem erfahrenen Big Game Angler über die Schulter zu schauen. Die Absprache erfolgte natürlich von meiner Seite erst einmal im „Geheimen“, aber Madame hatte nun mittlerweile irgendwie die Lunte gerochen, machte aber gute Miene, da ja Sonne satt zu erwarten war.

Nachdem ich mir auch noch ein paar schöne Reiseruten besorgt hatte, die ich zuvor nie dabei hatte, konnte es dann mit Sack und Pack endlich fröhlich losgehen.
Nach einem langen, aber sicheren Flug landeten wir am Montag Morgen in Port Louis und wurden wie immer von unserem Taxifahrer Sanjay bereits erwartet und zum Hotel gefahren.
Während Madame nach dem Flug gleich mal im Pool relaxen wollte, klärte ich mit Volker schon die Abfahrtszeit für den nächsten Morgen.
Es sollte früh um sechs Uhr losgehen und auch die Wetteraussichten verhießen Gutes. Meine Frage nach der Angelart, ob Jiggen oder Schleppen, wurde von Volker mit Schleppen beantwortet, da die Chancen auf Marlin gerade extrem gut standen.
Wir verbrachten also noch einen entspannten Tag im Hotel und machten uns dann am Dienstag Morgen mit einem Lunchpaket ausgestattet, auf den Weg nach Trou Aux Biches.
Hier erwarteten uns bereits die beiden Kapitäne Jeromé und Bruno und wenig später schüttelten wir auch Volker zum ersten Mal persönlich die Hand. Und da Zeit ja bekanntlich auch Geld ist bzw. in unserem Fall Fisch, wurde auch nicht lange verweilt und die Ausfahrt zügig gestartet. Der Blick gen Himmel versprach herrliches Wetter, wenig Wellen und wir konnten bei der Ausfahrt einen wunderbaren Sonnenaufgang über der Insel erleben. Die stabilen Big Game Ruten waren im Nu durch die Crew ausgebracht und es wurde die Tomy-Bank angesteuert, 30 km nordwestlich vor Mauritius. Hier sollten die Chancen auf Marlin besonders gut stehen. Wir nutzen die nun folgende Wartezeit zum Plausch und Erfahrungsaustausch, da ich, was das Big Game Fischen angeht, nach wie vor blutiger Anfänger bin. Eine grundlegende Sache ist aber auch beim Big Game Fischen ähnlich wie in unseren Breitengraden. Wenn es große Vögelschwärme mitten auf dem Wasser gibt, sollte man sich das schleunigst anschauen, denn das bedeutet Futterfisch und darunter jagende Räuber. In unserem Fall bedeutete das mit Speed und sieben geschleppten Ruten mit großen Gummi-Tintenfischen genau durch dieses Geschehen zu fahren, in der Hoffnung einen der jagenden Thune oder Dorados an den Haken zu bekommen. Um es kurz zu machen, es gab trotz einiger vielversprechender Szenarien mit vielen Wasservögeln, keinen Fischkontakt. Einzig und allein ein Stück Netz ließ kurz den Puls aller nach oben schnellen und genau so schnell auch wieder sinken als es an Bord gekurbelt wurde. Wir fuhren also weiter, genossen die fantastische Aussicht und wurden zeitweise von einer Schule Delfine direkt neben dem Boot begleitet, was natürlich insbesondere für den jüngsten Teilnehmer eine große Freude war.
Es ging noch eine ganze Weile weiter und plötzlich gab es den ersehnten ersten Biss, der sich ziemlich schnell nicht als Marlin, aber als prächtig grün-gelb gefärbter Dorado herausstellte.
Ich durfte den Fisch drillen und dabei gleich sehen, warum ich ein Amateur beim Big Game bin. Die Monsterrollen haben natürlich keine automatische Schnurlegung und ich kurbelte im Eifer des Gefechts was das Zeug hielt und schwups hatte ich die Schnur so dick übereinander gekurbelt, das es weder vor noch zurück ging und die Rolle blockte. Mit tatkräftiger Hilfe der Profis konnte das MIßgeschick aber schnell beseitigt werden und ich konnte wenig später meinen ersten Dorado zum Fototermin bitten. Ein wirklich traumhaft schöner Fisch und wir hofften, dass das jetzt der Auftakt zu noch mehr Action war.
Um es kurz zu machen, wir bekamen an diesem Tag noch genau einen Biß, der es aber in sich hatte. Ich war gerade etwas unaufmerksam, aber Volker und Jeromé wurden plötzlich unruhig und schauten in die Ferne, wo hin und wieder die Köder an der Oberfläche durch das Wasser brachen. Und dann hörte ich auch endlich das Wort auf das wir den ganzen Tag gewartet hatten: „Marlin“.
Ganz ehrlich, ich hatte gar nix gesehen, aber der Marlin muss wohl hinter den Ködern aufgetaucht sein und hatte sich dann irgendwann den leckersten Happen an der mittleren Rute ausgesucht und ab dem Moment brauchte ich auch gar nichts mehr zu sehen, denn jetzt explodierte die Rolle und die Rute bog sich nach vorne. In Windeseile riß der Fisch die Schnur von der Spule und bis Volker sich in Stellung gebracht hatte, waren bestimmt schon 300 Meter weggerissen und es ging munter weiter. Gefühlt waren bestimmt 1000 Meter Schnur weg bis Volker zum ersten Mal mit der Rute dagegenhalten konnte und das waren auch die Momente, in denen wir den Fisch zum ersten Mal wirklich sehen konnten, denn in riesiger Entfernung sprang er mehrmals schön aus dem Wasser. Gleichzeitig waren das aber auch die letzten Momente in denen wir den Fisch sahen, denn vielleicht dreißig Sekunden später, war plötzlich jeder Druck auf der Rute weg und Volker konnte ohne Probleme einkurbeln. Die Enttäuschung war natürlich riesengroß, zumal Volker meinte, dies wäre einer seiner größten jemals gehakten Marline gewesen. Schätzungsweise lockere 250 Pfund. Als dann die komplette Schnur eingekurbelt war, konnten wir auch die Ursache für den Fischverlust ergründen. Eigentlich hätte ich ja mit einem Schnurbruch gerechnet, aber es war der erst in dieser Woche neu gekaufte Riesenwirbel, der der urwüchsigen Kraft des Marlins nicht gewachsen und einfach durchgebrochen war. Tragkraft waren glaube ich mindestens 125 Kilo. Die Enttäuschung stand allen ins Gesicht geschrieben und trotz aller weiterer Versuche sollte es an diesem Tag keinen weiteren Marlinnbiss mehr geben.
Abschließend muss ich sagen, dass es ein Megaerlebnis war, solch einen Biss einmal live mitzuerleben. Auch in Mauritius springen einem die Fische nicht ins Boot, aber die Chance den Fisch des Lebens an die Angel zu bekommen sind trotzdem sehr groß, zumal wenn man mit Profis unterwegs sein darf. Wenige Tage zuvor hatte die Crew einen sehr ordentlichen Marlin auf die Schuppen legen können. Wer das Beschriebene auch noch mal in bewegten Bildern möchte, kann sich gerne auf Youtube meinen kleinen Premierenfilm auf diesem Portal anschauen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4Y4gs-gdHM

Nach herzlicher Verabschiedung von Volker ging es für uns wieder ins Hotel und ich widmete mich mit meinem Sohn einer anderen interessanten Angelei, während Madame am Strand relaxen konnte.
Wir waren nämlich gerade zur richtigen Zeit da, um Rouge-Barben fangen zu können, die einmal im Jahr für vier Wochen ähnlich unseren Heringen an die mauritianische Küste zum Laichen kommen. Die Einheimischen standen in langen Reihen knietief mit Bambusknüppeln im Wasser und stippten hunderte davon. Die Fische bissen allerdings nur auf kleine, dünne Würmer, ähnlich unseren Rotwürmern, welche aus dem Meeressand gegraben werden konnten.
Das brachte viel Spaß und da wir natürlich die Fische nicht sinnvoll verwerten konnten, wurden sie den Einheimischen geschenkt oder als Köderfische verwendet. Womit wir bei einer weiteren schönen Fischart waren, die wir erbeuten konnten, dem Karangue. Die Mauritianer fingen diese mit einer einfachen Grundmontage und besagter Rouge-Barbe als Lebendköder. Wir probierten das auch, aber ausser einem kurzen Anfasser konnten wir mit dieser Angelart nix erreichen. Besser lief es allerdings mit dem Spinnfischen. Ich hatte mir einige Popper, Wobbler und längliche Meerforellenblinker mitgebracht. Diese Meerforellenblinker in grünsilber brachten dann auch den gewünschten Erfolg. Die Karangues jagten die Küste entlang ebenfalls im knietiefen Wasser und nach einigen Einstiegen mit Abrissen konnte ich Ende der ersten Woche nach einem harten Einschlag beim schnellen Einholen des Blinkers den Fisch endlich haken und was soll ich sagen, der kämpfte an einer der neuen Reiserute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 130 Gramm, mehr als jeder Fisch den ich in heimischen Gewässern bisher fangen konnten. Die ersten fünzehn Sekunden konnte ich einfach nur gegenhalten und der Karangue riss die Schnur nur so von der Rolle. Wahnsinn, was der Fisch für eine Kraft entwickelte. Nach unzaehligen Fluchten konnte ich ihn dann schlussendlich sicher landen und zum Fototermin an den Hotelstrand bitten. Auch hier gab es wieder reges Interesse der heimischen Bevölkerung und ich machte einen Fisch gegen Perlenarmbänder-Deal mit dem örtlichen Chefhändler, da ich auch noch die Schwester zu Hause mit ebensolchen versorgen sollte.
Auch hier bleibt abschließend zu sagen, dass ich es schaffte noch zwei weitere Fische zu erbeuten und es nicht unbedingt einfach war sie ans Band zu bekommen, obwohl sie reichlich vorhanden waren. Der Urlaub stellte auf jeden Fall alle zufrieden, Madame hatte Sonne und Erholung und Sohnemann und ich Fische und Meer.
Fazit, wir werden wieder kommen und hatten wieder einen super Urlaub.
Ein paar Bilder noch unten anbei.


----------



## Alf Stone (12. April 2017)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*

Noch einige weitere Bilder...


----------



## Innos (13. April 2017)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*

Klasse Bericht, vielen Dank dafür! Und Petri zu den Fischen. #6


----------



## Sailfisch (13. April 2017)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*

Hallo Thoralf!
Schöner Bericht, der sich nett gelesen hat. 
Man muss ja nicht immer gleich mit dem Grander seine Big Game Karriere starten. Denke, jetzt bist Du angefüttert und wirst es nochmal versuchen. Mit Volker hast Du einen guten Eigner, der sollte Dich zum Fisch bringen. 
Wir waren im März auf Mauritius, wollten eigentlich zur Soudanbaks mussten aber mit Tagestouren arbeiten, weil zu viel Wind war.


----------



## Alf Stone (14. April 2017)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Thoralf!
> 
> Schöner Bericht, der sich nett gelesen hat.
> 
> ...



Hey Sailfisch, vielen Dank. Ja angefuettert bin ich auf jeden Fall und durfte ja auch schon einiges in den vergangenen Jahren aus dem Wasser dort zotteln. Auch Barracudas und Thunfische und Bonitos habe ich fangen duerfen. Man braeuchte halt einfach mehr Zeit, um alle Facetten unseres Hobbies ausgiebig auszuprobieren und auch in Mauritius gibt es fischereilich noch viel zu entdecken. Aber ich arbeite dran )




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*

Danke für den tollen Bericht!


----------



## Alf Stone (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*

Danke dir. Ich koennte langsam mal wieder hin ))


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guese1 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*

Hallo
Toller Bericht
Was habt Ihr ca. für die Big Game Ausfahrt bezahlt?
Bin am überlegen ob ich das mit meiner Familie auch mal
mache.Kannst Du mir noch Tipps für Hotelbuchung geben?
Gruß guese1


----------



## cohosalmon (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*

Klasse Bericht, vielen Dank! Koennte ich mir auch gut als Reiseziel vorstellen.


----------



## Alf Stone (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*



guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Toller Bericht
> Was habt Ihr ca. für die Big Game Ausfahrt bezahlt?
> Bin am überlegen ob ich das mit meiner Familie auch mal
> ...


 Hi Guese1,
 ehrlicherweise kann ich Dir den Preis für eine Ausfahrt nicht verraten, da ich von Volker eingeladen wurde. Aber ich glaube, die nehmen sonst so ca. 350 - 400 Euro für ne Ausfahrt acht Stunden. Klingt viel, ist aber ein üblicher Preis.
 Bin dort auch schon mit nem Einheimischen raus, haben auch ordentlich Thune gefangen und ich habe 200 Euro bezahlt.
 Hotels gibt es wie Sand am Meer, da is es schwer eine Empfehlung zu geben, da ich ja nicht alle kenne.
 Ich kann Dir auf jeden Fall beide Maritim-Häuser empfehlen, da wir dort bereits mehrmals waren.
 Balaclava hat uns persönlich noch besser gefallen als Belle Mare. Mit Family sind aber beide TOP. Wärst Du auch näher zum Boot von Volker ;-)

 Sonnige Grüße Thoralf


----------



## FlorryB (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*

Moin zusammen,
war letzte Woche für eine Woche auf Mauritius und konnte bei meinen Trips auf Volkers Boot LE DODO neben Dorados, Yellowfins, Bonitos auch einen Marlin fangen!


----------



## Alf Stone (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*



FlorryB schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> war letzte Woche für eine Woche auf Mauritius und konnte bei meinen Trips auf Volkers Boot LE DODO neben Dorados, Yellowfins, Bonitos auch einen Marlin fangen!





Hey FlorryB, habs grad erst gesehen, Petri zu den Faengen. Das ist ein toller Fisch. So ein Fang war mir leider noch nicht vergönnt und ich beneide Dich. Aber irgendwann muss ich auch noch mal hin und dann versuche ich mein Glueck auch noch mal [emoji38][emoji108]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinangler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*

Danke für den tollen Bericht. Mauritius war schon lange im Blick für eine Fernreise - jetzt erst recht. Das Hotel Balaclave macht einen hübschen Eindruck. Tolle Lage - incl. abendlicher Sonnenuntergang überm Meer. Wirklich schön. Die Spinnangelei hast Du auch tatsächlich dort am Hotelstrand umgesetzt? Das wäre genau mein Ding  

Könnte was sein für nächstes Jahr Ostern....


----------



## Alf Stone (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen Bericht. Mauritius war schon lange im Blick für eine Fernreise - jetzt erst recht. Das Hotel Balaclave macht einen hübschen Eindruck. Tolle Lage - incl. abendlicher Sonnenuntergang überm Meer. Wirklich schön. Die Spinnangelei hast Du auch tatsächlich dort am Hotelstrand umgesetzt? Das wäre genau mein Ding
> 
> 
> 
> Könnte was sein für nächstes Jahr Ostern....





Hey Rheinangler,
Das Maritim is ein cooles Hotel, wir haben uns dort immer wohl gefuehlt. Gibt aber natuerlich genug andere. Spinnfischen geht dort perfekt, du kannst kilometerweit laufen, da die Hotelstraende in einander uebergehen. Schau auch mal bei YouTube bei Nz Fishing - Mauritius. Is ein Einheimischer, der genau das macht. An allen Straenden rund um die Insel. Guck ich immer rein, wenn ich Sehnsucht nach der Insel habe [emoji6]
Petri Alf


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinangler (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mauritius Jan/Feb 2017*



Alf Stone schrieb:


> Hey Rheinangler,
> Das Maritim is ein cooles Hotel, wir haben uns dort immer wohl gefuehlt. Gibt aber natuerlich genug andere. Spinnfischen geht dort perfekt, du kannst kilometerweit laufen, da die Hotelstraende in einander uebergehen. Schau auch mal bei YouTube bei Nz Fishing - Mauritius. Is ein Einheimischer, der genau das macht. An allen Straenden rund um die Insel. Guck ich immer rein, wenn ich Sehnsucht nach der Insel habe [emoji6]
> Petri Alf
> 
> ...



Cool - danke für den Link bzw. die Info. Solche Videos schaue ich mir auch gerne an!!


----------

